# Reise Mobil Bord Atlas -when published ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Is the Reise Mobil Bord Atlas published yearly and, if so, when ?

I don't want to invest in a 2011 version and then find a new one comes out before we use it next Easter.

G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi G,

The 2012 edition is printed and distributed from Germany around 18th November 2011.

Pete


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Pete: that's valuable info. I'll wait until November and order one.

G


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

If you order online before 17th Nov it is a priority delivery and discounted to 19.90 euro + postage Board Atlas 2012 link


----------

